# Vet when using Dunkerque to Dover crossing



## 95915

Could someone please point me to a Vet to use on our way back.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Bella

*Vets near Dunkerque*

Hi Escaper,

I have used this Vet when returning to UK :

Dominique Florent
Tel: 03 21 91 10 73
Address: La Fresnaye- Le Bad'huit
62280 Saint-Martin-Boulogne

Take sortie 31 off A16 onto N42 St Omer direction, then take La Capelle-les-Boulogne road (D237). Immediately after 2nd roundabout look for Blue name sign (Florent-Veterinaire) Office is at end of residential cul-de-sac. I managed to turn my 7.1m "van" there.

Dominique does speak basic english but wife and daughter do better.
Also he gives worming tabs (not injection) and will use your Frontline spray ( cheaper to buy in French pharmacy) and therefore does not have high charges!!

Also the Auchan supermarket off the N42 (St Omer direction),sortie 31 off A16 has an Aire which we have stopped on overnight. Ideal for those last minute bargains, fuel fillup and easy breakfasting.

If you want a campsite can recommend:

Manoir de Senlecques
45, rue de la Fontaine
62126 PERNES-LES-BOULOGNE Tel: 03 21 83 35 96
It is on the D233 , can be reached off the N42 St Omer road.

also Chateau de Gandespatte ( not got details to hand but know it is elsewhere on this website).

Hope these details are helpful to you

Bella


----------



## zulurita

Thanks for that Bella,
Although not my post I have taken down the details. We had thought of Poperinge in Belgium as there is an aires there.

From the pagesdor.be

we found several listed but have earmarked two which are near the aires.

Verstraete P
Deken De Bolaan
8970 Poperinge

Lobeau P
Werf
8970 Poperinge

No telephone number unfortunately but we did print off a Map from "mappy" and located both of those streets. As we shall be stopping at Poperinge on our outward journey thought we would check on these two vets then and get telephone numbers and make a return appointment for our dog.


----------



## 97906

Here are some which we used near Brugge

Not that far from Dunkurque. The first one only charged us 32 euros for 3 dogs!!!!

P.De Laender, Prins Karellaan 39,Assebroek tel 32-50-373133
M.De Man, Astridlaan 413,Assebroek tel32-50-357146
L.De Muynck,Torhoutsesteenweg 463,Sint-Andries tel 32-50-380554
L.De Rycke,Barrièrestraat 10,Sint-Andries tel 32-50-392679

Chris


----------



## Wanderer

We are taking are dogs to France for the first time this year and had remembered reading on a forum about a site near St Omer that would arrange vets appointments for you when returning to Bilighty.

I e-mailed them and got a really friendly and helpful reply and a reasonable price/night so are now booked in with them for the last 3 days of our holiday and our dogs already have their July appointment with the english speaking vet.

http://www.campinglachaumiere.com

If the site is as good as the e-mail reponses it should be a good conclusion to the holiday.


----------



## Bella

*Camping la chaumiere - Don't go there with large outfit*

Hi all,
Just a warning about Camping la Chaumiere ,
we went there in June 2005 and unless they have seriously altered campsite layout, it is in my opinion, not suitable for outfits over 6.5m.
The "roads" onsite are narrow and very twisty with small pitch sizes even more rutted than the roads and marked out by old thorny hedges which do not help when trying to get in or out.
The owner's wife is the local vets receptionist and speaks good english, unlike her husband. Also their dog, a Grand Bouvier, is allowed to roam the site freely whilst your own has stay inside your van unless it is on a leash and you are with it; as theirs does not like "sharing"!!

These are my experience of the site; maybe others will think better of it but I certainly would not return to it.

Bella


----------



## Wanderer

Bella

Thanks for warning, I cannot remember when or where I got the information on this site but that post obviously did not point out the drawbacks you have highlighted as I noted down the details, thinking it looked a good bet. Perhaps my judgement in booking from the very welcoming e-mail exchange was misplaced.
We will run with the booking now I have made it and will report back after our visit!


----------



## 95915

*Thanks*

Thanks for the great info again.

Thank you very muchly.


----------



## LandCruiser

Have stayed at La Chaumiere twice in 2005 (came recommended in MMM); it's a compact site alright, but happy enough to return again this year with my 6.85M MH and Yorkie!

Bernadette is the vet's receptionist in St Omer and will book appointments for you. 
The vet (*highly recommended*) who is Belgian domiciled in France, very familiar with Pets Passport scheme and speaks excellent English is:
Dr Dandrifosse
Clinique Veterinaire du Haut Pont
5, rue de Belfort
62500 Saint Omer
Tel: 3 21 88 04 64.


----------



## GypsyRose

Although returning from Dunkerque I had made note of vets just about everywhere BUT Dunkerque!!  Decided to chill out a bit up there after the long drive so obviously a vet there was the answer.... very tired etc and after a drive around had not found a vet ..... :roll: 
Saw a lady walking a dog so jumped out of MH as Paul does not speak French ... turned out to be her mother's dog .. but low and behold she had a cousin who was a vet ....... not far ... I listened to the directions (school girl French...!) ... but understood and found it so easily ..... :lol: quite impressed with myself by now , so much so that when we arrived I went into the wrong building and it turned out to be a stationery place .... they looked slightly amazed and I was re-directed next door!!  
It was surgery only really in the morning and appts afternoon but they saw us and it was all done within a high level of efficiency ... 60 Euros for both yorkies .... will certainly use them again and they were so easy to find .... despite address I give , it is actually located in St Pol...
Cabinet Veterinaire du Leughenaer
59140 Dunkerque
(Jacques Deconnick) ... 03-28-66-59-41
Receptionist spoke good English, vet did not but what lovely people!! Ana xx


----------



## 88929

*Pets Away*

Hi there folks,

There is a company in this country called www.dogsaway.co.uk. For the total sum of £31.72 inclusive of VAT, they will make an appointment with the nearest vets to your last campsite where you are staying in Europe, at a time, and date specified by yourself. They will also supply you with the address and route map to the vets and an estimated cost for any treatment. They come highly recommended.

"Take care out there"


----------



## Wanderer

Thanks Landcruiser for the reassurance on La Chaumiere, if is good enough for you to return to, I am sure it will suit us. Just out of curiousity, how much is the vets charge for the return journey and is the vets far from the campsite?


----------



## Koppersbeat

*vet when using Dunkirk to Dover*

We hate hanging around either Dunkirk or Calais for 24 hours and so if we are going west from Dunkirk for our trip we use the vet at Honfleur.We call in on our way over and book an appointment for our return.The aire at Honfleur has 120 places and costs 7euros to include electricity.You walk over the swing bridge towards the town cross the pedestrian crossing and there is the vets.Town is 3mins away with loads of quaint streets and restaurants.


----------



## Walmer

We stayed La Chaumiere 3 times last year. Yes, pitches are tight and sometimes muddy, but Guy is always at hand to make sure you are settled. The site and facilities are spotless. Bernadette is a great cook - we looked forward to dinner in the bar. Nova. their Bouvier de Flandres does look ferocious, but Lucy our Golden, loved her. No problem. The visit to the vet was a doddle - just a fw miles away,easy to find with Bernadette's directions and Dr Dandrifosse (he) is dishy. Sorry I can't remember cost.


----------



## barrosa

Hi Bella we are going over tomorrow  and will be using the vet at boulonge its is a good stopover and a nice easy run up to dunqurice for the evening ferry back  but till the end of june :lol:


----------



## Wanderer

Just returned from France and stayed at La Chaumiere for the last 3 days. They have now extended the site and some quite large pitches on the new area.
We found it a loverly site, spotlessly clean, and you could not want better hosts then Bernadette and Guy. The trip to the vets was easy with Guys map and we fell in love with their dog who got on with ours without bother. 
Will certainly return again on next trip to France.

I was suprised at the ease of boarding the ferry on the way back, Seafrance only wanted to see the dogs passport but did not want to see the dogs or check their microchip!


----------



## zulurita

Whilst at De Panne mh parking we found a vet not far away, i.e. 5 mins walk. We didn't actually use it as we had used the one at Ieper but made a note of the address for future ref.

Dr Johan Devloo
76 Westhoeklaan
De Panne
8660 Belgium

Tel (0032) 58 41 49 09
Hours : 11-12, 18-19 m-f, 10-12 Sat


----------



## 100237

We stayed at La Chaumiere in May. We booked for two days, just to chill out at the start of our tour around France, and to ensure we would know where to find it on our return in July, complete with staffie.

Guy and Bernadette were a star team, the site was so lovely that we stayed for two weeks. The vet appointment was booked ahead for three months!

We have a 6.5m motorhome, and also tow a small car. We found the pitch on the older part of the site excellent, with a hardstanding for the van, and a huge grassy pitch where we could both park the car and ecercise the dog

On our second visit in July, we were welcomed like old friends! This time we used one of the enormous pitches on the new part of the site. Beware.... if you use one of these fabulous pitches, you may need a very long hook up!

All the pitches are serviced with electricity, water and a grey water disposal, and even a wastebin

We can agree with the earlier comments about Bernadette's cooking, and especially her 'steak au poivre'

The visit to the vet was great, ... no injection, just a tablet and a frontline application. BTW the cost was €33, approx £23. and they accept plastic payment.

We didn't find the resident dog a problem, Nova is such a calm and toltolerant girl and allows other dogs onto her territory quite happily.

On the night of the World cup final, the restaurant was packed with people eating and dogs snoring 

Don't worry about the earlier comment about tiny pitches.... they can even accept large RVs with an advanced booking

We certainly recommend this camp site to all motorhomers, with or without dogs!

Good camping!


----------

